

Ask HN: What are canned reports? - Anisa_Mirza

What is the difference between canned reports vs standard reports?<p>We build fundraising and CRM software for nonprofit clients and recently, we were asked if our SaaS solution offers &#x27;canned reports&#x27; in addition to &#x27;reports&#x27;.
======
eschutte2
Reports that are pre-defined and parameterized so a business user doesn't have
to design the entire report but can just fill in some fields and get the
results, like putting in start and end dates and getting a sales summary for
the month.

------
partisan
Canned reports typically require you to have some level of knowledge about
your niche. Different users need to see different data in different ways. You
might consider taking a look at competing companies to see what they offer in
the way of reports. It might make you a viable option for your potential
customers.

